# Shake Up Coming?



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Forgive me, as I've been relatively out of the loop in the preservation world for a bit now. But rumor has it there is a pretty big shake up about to take place on the FNMA contract awards. 

Does anyone have a link or page that shows the current awards nationwide? I wanna sit back and watch this all unfold later this year.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Here's hoping screwguard looses their ass!!!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

CHEERS..... :drink:


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

cyprexx is in deep doodoo with them in several states. It would be funny to see them lose it all.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Foreclosurepedia published something on this a while back...
you might check their blog site....


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Foreclosurepedia published something on this a while back...
> you might check their blog site....


looked not seeing it!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> looked not seeing it!


I'll check....and get back to you...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Here's hoping screwguard looses their ass!!!


Totally agree. But what do you think would be the result of SG going bye bye? Where does all the work go then? Will it make the prices go lower than they are now?


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Safeguard won't go anywhere.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Irnhrse5 said:


> Safeguard won't go anywhere.


we can always hope!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Past experience shows that the client gets tired of Frick's shenanigans and gives the contract to Frack. After 6 months of Frack's baloney they give the contract to Frock. By year two, the guys that were in the office at HUD or BOA or whatever are fired or promoted and the new guys start the cycle all over again. "Damn that Frock. That's it. I'm awarding the business to Frick."
All that said, I know of no National that has the reputation or capability of handling a 20/30+ state contract, but every year they keep trying to prove me wrong.


----------

